# Rigged Angler 144



## SNOMAN22

Over the winter months been doing a little work on the kayak, added a custom built battery/compartment box, Minn Kota Endura trolling motor, wired up a battery gauge enclose in a custom made water proof case. I get sun burned very easy so with help getting back in very quickly after a long day out on the lake. Lots more projects coming up this is just the start.


----------



## SNOMAN22

Battery gauge in waterproof box


----------



## fisheater

When you mount that motor it means you need to register it, and put the MC #'s on it.

Better I let you know than the man with the badge. Good luck


----------



## slamthefish

Nice. I am curious, how does the weight of the battery affect the handling ?


----------



## ESOX

fisheater said:


> When you mount that motor it means you need to register it, and put the MC #'s on it.
> 
> Better I let you know than the man with the badge. Good luck


That was the first thing that crossed my mind, other than "How cool!". It won't cost diddly to register.


----------



## SNOMAN22

During that heat wave in March I talked to one of the Dnr officers at crocker about getting a number for it, but he was nice enough to let me take it out that day and test it. Even with the battery I have no weight issues what so ever it tracks great and the yak stays even, I can even sit on the edge with no problem without tipping.


----------



## SNOMAN22




----------



## TJHUNTER

nice set up


----------



## Westlakedrive

That's a lot of stuff to be hauling around.


----------



## SNOMAN22

It really is not much, compared to other guys who fill there crates with crap and all these rod holders and dumb stuff in front of them with all the mounts. I made sure I kept my custom work very clean and simple.


----------



## Westlakedrive

Some of it depends on the environment your fishing in. Those 144's are not to light to begin with.


----------



## SNOMAN22

Yeah your right compared to other kayaks they are on the heavier side, dont wanna sound like a douche but if I was not a bigger stronger guy like I am I would hate this kayak because of the weight issues when loading it on top of the car, but for me personally its not an issue but my next kayak i will be trying to look for something a tab bit lighter in the future.


----------



## TJHUNTER

i just purchased a used one just like yours this weekend i wanted something bigger then my pelican 10 footer. i can not believe how heavy this thing is bare bones, it seems to me it will be very stable and well built i will only add a pole holder on the front of mine so i can put my pole there when i want to paddle.there is no paddle holder on it so ill have to come up with something there. just need some warm weather now.


----------



## Westlakedrive

Doesnt it have the bungee with the clip that you use to clip your paddle in?


----------



## wartfroggy

SNOMAN22 said:


> ....compared to other guys who fill there crates with crap and all these rod holders and dumb stuff in front of them with all the mounts.


Hey, I like all of the crap in my crate and all of the dumb rodholders and mounts in front me of.


----------



## TJHUNTER

Westlakedrive said:


> Doesnt it have the bungee with the clip that you use to clip your paddle in?


 there are bugees on the side but none that haold the paddle like my other one. they are futher up the kayak you can see in the first pic of his yak.on the pelican a bungee is right on the side were you sit and pull it up over a clip to hold in place.


----------



## Nostromo

Thats a very nice set-up!


----------

